# Show pigeons for sale.



## nicufrent (Feb 8, 2004)

Hello,

I have show pigeons for sale.
Please visit my web page www.nicufrent.netfirms.com to see how the pigeons for sale look like.
The pigeons for sale look like those shown in the PhotoGallery.
Please contact me at [email protected] if you are interested to buy pigeons.

------------------
Nicolae Frent
Beius, Romania
[email protected]


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

*Show pigeons*

Hello,
I am very interested in show pigeons. Do you breed fantails? If you do, where are you located and how much are they? 
Thank you.
Taylor


----------



## bct2009 (Apr 9, 2010)

yes i breed indian fantails and am bassed in bradford west yorkshire, you can phone me on 07878694224


----------

